# Anyone lose weight on Lorazepam?



## Margg (Sep 7, 2004)

I've been taking Lorazepam to help me sleep at night because of anxiety. I have noticed that even though I don't have any IBS symtoms, regular BM's and a HEALTHY apetite (eating a little more than usual) I am not gaining any weight. I lose about one pound a week. I also started taking Zoloft. Anyone have the same issue?


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

I think you're losing weight because of the Zoloft not the lorazepam. Antidepressants, especially the SSRI's, can definitely make you lose weight at least at the beginning.Maria


----------



## Margg (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for your response, however the last time I took Zoloft I gained about 20lbs over a 4 year period. Weird.


----------

